# My new RETF tank - work in progress



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been getting supplies for my very first planted tank for my 4 red eyes this week and had a few set backs! :bash:
I'm waiting on the cork background so i can put it all together. I have most of the plants now (i think) here's my collection so far...










I don't know anything about plants so I hope they are a good combination!

Today i arranged the plants, branches and bark and this is what i put together



















What do you think? Like i said its the first planted tank i've done so give me some constructive critism and ideas!

The end result will have cork background on the 3 walls
just have to wait for it to be delivered:devil:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

It is beautiful,lucky froggy woggys :flrt::flrt:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

hello, think its a really nice selection you have there, only one thing i would do is a get a larger plant that just fits the tank maybe something with a round large leaf & place it in one of the corners hanging over but am no expert! 
once your backgrounds are in & you have your substrate it will look mint! (wish i had it) lol


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

mrblue2008 said:


> hello, think its a really nice selection you have there, only one thing i would do is a get a larger plant that just fits the tank maybe something with a round large leaf & place it in one of the corners hanging over but am no expert!
> once your backgrounds are in & you have your substrate it will look mint! (wish i had it) lol


yeah i agree i do need a big leafed plant for them they love sleeping on big leaves! Hmm.. what to get?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> It is beautiful,lucky froggy woggys :flrt::flrt:


glad u like :flrt:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

andaroo said:


> yeah i agree i do need a big leafed plant for them they love sleeping on big leaves! Hmm.. what to get?


yes it is tricky, something like a cheese plant???

but also maybe a dwarf banana or canna, prayer plant or devils ivy all good plants


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

mrblue2008 said:


> yes it is tricky, something like a cheese plant???
> 
> but also maybe a dwarf banana or canna, prayer plant or devils ivy all good plants


Thanks I just ordered a cheese plant and some devils ivy :2thumb:

I told my friend about this project and she called it 'The Shamazon Rainforest' :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

thats absolutley stunning great work there:2thumb:


----------



## gav15 (Jan 9, 2009)

nice, :notworthy: I thought your first pic was how you were gonna set it up first and was like wt:censor:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

andaroo said:


> Thanks I just ordered a cheese plant and some devils ivy :2thumb:
> 
> I told my friend about this project and she called it 'The Shamazon Rainforest' :lol2::whistling2:


hehehe i just no when its done its going to be stunning!


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

nice to see the use of live plants! remember you will need a false\LECA bottom.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

FrogNick said:


> nice to see the use of live plants! remember you will need a false\LECA bottom.


Or at least good drainage- false bottom, leca, gravel, whatever.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Yup, got all that stuff on order :2thumb:

thanks for the comments! Can't wait to get this thing finished!:lol2:


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

I dunno how heavy these guys are, but heartleaf plant is good. Recommended by Morgan too!

Will soon take over though, so a bit of trimming may be in order. They do have big leaves though


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

jamesthornton said:


> I dunno how heavy these guys are, but heartleaf plant is good. Recommended by Morgan too!
> 
> Will soon take over though, so a bit of trimming may be in order. They do have big leaves though


I already have one in there, it's wrapped around the branch on the left : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

andaroo said:


> I already have one in there, it's wrapped around the branch on the left : victory:


 @James: nyah nyah!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Lol :lol2:


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking good............SoOoOoOo as you are waiting - have you washed all the plants to make sure that there are no insecticides on the plants??? you should also remove as much of the soil you can and wash the roots - replant them in the substrate you are planning to use for your viv.
Have you got your tropical springtails and tropical woodlice ready as your basic cleanup crew?? so with your cork background - there will be very minimal maintenance required once your viv settles down.....apart from pruning back your plant growth lol.
Are you gonna do a water feature using that large cork bark?? that would look fab.......
See lots of things you can think about while waiting for your background!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Bearnandos said:


> Looking good............SoOoOoOo as you are waiting - have you washed all the plants to make sure that there are no insecticides on the plants??? you should also remove as much of the soil you can and wash the roots - replant them in the substrate you are planning to use for your viv.
> Have you got your tropical springtails and tropical woodlice ready as your basic cleanup crew?? so with your cork background - there will be very minimal maintenance required once your viv settles down.....apart from pruning back your plant growth lol.
> Are you gonna do a water feature using that large cork bark?? that would look fab.......
> See lots of things you can think about while waiting for your background!


Most of the plants came from dartfrog which come already safe for frogs, the asda ones i did just before i read this :lol2: so i'm one step ahead. No water feature i'm afraid that's too much work! As for the springtails and woodlice i was going to get dendrosoil from dart frog but he's not sending it out atm cos its too cold so gonna have to wait for it to warm up a bit first, the frogs aren't going in it for a while anyway because they are still being quarantined : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm a heretic, I use 'live' leafmould instead of bought- doubtless some organisms die under the higher temps, but enough survive to do the job. Not quite ready for the stake, yet...


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks great! I cant wait to see it finished. My only tip is to keep broms in the pots so they can be changed easily when they die, though the one you have will grow pups around it and may just need separating or a larger pot. Other than that you are doing everything right as far as I can see. It will look wicked! xx


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Looks great! I cant wait to see it finished. My only tip is to keep broms in the pots so they can be changed easily when they die, though the one you have will grow pups around it and may just need separating or a larger pot. Other than that you are doing everything right as far as I can see. It will look wicked! xx


Yay! You're still around! Thought you had abandened us darlin! xx


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

OoOoOoO I get most of my plants from dartfrogs coz imma lazy when it comes to washing plants lol...........I have a large order as well with Marc.....no shipping till 5oc at night temp......hmmmm gonna think all night to see if I missed anything to keep you busy as you are one step ahead!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Cheese plants
get
massive.


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahhh it looks amazing, mmmm i wonder who gave you the idea about using bamboo... lol:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

OlyFroggyBoy said:


> Ahhh it looks amazing, mmmm i wonder who gave you the idea about using bamboo... lol:whistling2:


I reckon this video: YouTube - RED EYE TREE FROG CARE


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL it was actually me in one of my other threads.. :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

OlyFroggyBoy said:


> LOL it was actually me in one of my other threads.. :2thumb:


Well where did YOU get the inspiration for it?
That vid, I bet.


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yea it was actually


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

OlyFroggyBoy said:


> Yea it was actually


YES! :thumb:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Pfff i've had lucky bamboo in my house before i even had frogs, heck i had one in with fish and chips when they were babies :lol2: so to answer your question no one inspired me, all i asked was how you keep it upright in your tank cos I just left it in the narrow vase :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

i have been planning a live planted tank for my red eyes as well just waiting on the money!! zoomed do a waterfall kit which I am gonna use cos it looks quite easy to set up!! 
when i have done that one i will move onto my whites and then my darts and since i have aquired 3 more darts i will prob do this closer to the end of quarantine!!
you have given me some good ideas on plants tho cheers!!!!:lol2:


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive tied my lucky bamboo to a vine with some plant tie


----------

